# Be very careful when you expose the TRUTH about the DEEP STATE !!!!



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

*Ted Malloch with his ups and downs in recent years....might have just exposed *
*a little to much about the Deep State operatives and how their CRIMINAL empire*
*functions* *!*


*GATEWAYPUNDIT*

*FBI DETAINS INFOWAR’S CONTRIBUTOR *
*TED MALLOCH — Disappears with his Wife *
*(VIDEO)*

*by Jim Hoft March 29, 2018*

*INFOWARS CONTRIBUTOR TED MALLOCH DETAINED BY FBI — GOES MISSING—*

Ted Malloch goes missing.

Reader Sue D. sent us this news this morning:


Dr Jerome Corsi was on Infowars tonight telling us that Dr Malloch was nabbed by the FBI when he got off a plane in Cleveland to give a speech. He called Dr Corsi at 1pm and hasn’t been heard from since. He and his wife’s phones have been shut off so they won’t receive calls. He is being interrogated about Russia and Julian Assange and has been given a subpoena to appear before Mueller’s grand jury Friday. Please report on this. Dr Corsi is very worried and wants the word out to the patriot press to help get them released.

* *
* Donny Trumpster  *
*  *
* *

*













 Alert !!... Mueller's rogue FBI minions just detained Ted Malloch (a close friend of Dr. Corsi ) and a prominent Patriot, at a US airport after flying in from England...he has not been heard from for over 7 hours ! DeepStateInPanic DeepStateInPanic DeepStateInPanic*


* 6:15 PM - Mar 28, 2018*
**
*https://twitter.com/jerome_corsi*
*Jerome Corsi  @jerome_corsi *
*  *
* *

*#QAnon posts DEEP STATE IN PANIC https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7RrN6YoFVw&feature=youtu.be … EMERGENCY BROADCAST Tonight WED 3/28 7pm CT 8pm ET on  IW breaking news - pundit TED MALLOCH detained by FBI on entry to USA from LONDON by air - CELLPHONE CONFISCATED questioned RUSSIA *


* 3:24 PM - Mar 28, 2018*

*  Jerome Corsi‏ @jerome_corsi*




*I have now SPOKEN w Ted MALLOCH - he is OK, badly shaken by FBI MUELLER THUG BEHAVIOR will come on Alex Jones at 12 noon CT and 1 pm ET to discuss MALLOCH SUBPOENA (MUELLER got signed by MASS judge? WHY) on April 13 - postponed to give FBI MORE TIME w MALLOCH CELLPHONE*












http://allworth.com/titles/13972-9781510740105-plot-to-destroy-trump


*Theodore Roosevelt Malloch* (born September 22, 1952) is an American author, consultant, and television producer. He was a professor at the Henley Buisiness School of the University of Reading, England. Malloch is Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of the family firm Global Fiduciary Governance and served as Chairman and CEO of The Roosevelt Group. He is author of several books including _Doing Virtuous Business_.

In February 2017 Malloch was reported to be a candidate for ambassadorship to the EU. This prompted unusually strong disapproval from EU politicians. That same month, the Financial Times reported that he had made a number of false statements in his autobiography, and in a second article corrected further inaccuracies made by Malloch in a Breitbart article.

On 16 November 2016 Malloch was interviewed by Evan Davis on the BBC Newsnight program in connection with the reported likelihood of his being appointed by then US President-Elect Donald Trump to an unspecified role. Malloch stated that he had been extensively consulted by Trump throughout the Presidential election campaign. Bloomberg reported that this position could be the US Ambassador to the EU, which caused strong reactions in the European Parliament. Malloch first met Trump in the 1980s in Palm Beach, Florida.

On 30 November 2016, Malloch was part of a live panel discussion titled "_Trump: An American Tragedy?_", part of the British series Intelligence Squared that aims to provoke debate and intelligent discussion. At the video-recorded event, Ted Malloch became irked by another panelist's assertion that then President-Elect "Donald Trump _lies on Twitter_ _every day._" Surprisingly Malloch took the position that former President Barrack Obama had lied every day on Twitter. Other panelists and the large audience were aghast at Malloch's statement: "_I said we've had a president who's lied every day on Twitter for eight years._" Excerpts from the programme reveal Malloch's discernment between truth and falsity. The moderator Jonathan Freedland restated Malloch's position, asking for clarification, "_You think Obama's lied every day?_" Malloch's answer caused gasps, "_Absolutely. I know he's a great favourite in London. [...] He came over here and tried to get people to vote against Brexit._" Freedland's position, also repeated by other panelists, was "_That's not a lie. I mean, urging people to vote on Brexit one way may be unwise, but it wasn't untrue._" Malloch sarcastically asked, "_It wasn't untrue?_" Shocked yet trying to explain further, Freedland said "_He offered an opinion. I don't know how that could be untrue._" Recognizing the nonsensical position taken by Malloch, another panelist urged the moderator to "_just move on [from this fruitless argument]._"

In early February 2017, media reported that Malloch was a leading candidate for ambassadorship to the EU, which prompted unusually strong disapproval from EU politicians. Asked why he wanted to become ambassador to the EU in an interview the month before, Malloch told BBC News: "I had in a previous career a diplomatic post where I helped bring down the Soviet Union. So maybe there's another union that needs a little taming." Malloch was a vocal supporter of UK withdrawal from the EU and has expressed his view that the euro would collapse. On Bloomberg TV Malloch stated that he hoped all EU members would hold referendums on whether to leave the bloc. In an interview with Greek television, Malloch expressed his view that Greece will soon need to leave the euro and asked about the future of the euro in the next decade, remarked that his "sense is that the euro is in a real problem zone, there would be parity with the dollar and there could potentially—given political situations around Europe—even be a euro collapse."


----------

